# Showoff Fat Kid Injects too much Synthol



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

*CRAZY: Showoff Fat Kid Injects too much Synthol to have Muscles...and Dies Hours Later in Hospital*

CRAZY: Showoff Fat Kid Injects too much Synthol to have Muscles...and Dies Hours Later in Hospital | The YNC.com


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2010)

That is one sick fucking site. I guess I'm sick, too because I can't stop looking at the videos.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> *CRAZY: Showoff Fat Kid Injects too much Synthol to have Muscles...and Dies Hours Later in Hospital*
> 
> CRAZY: Showoff Fat Kid Injects too much Synthol to have Muscles...and Dies Hours Later in Hospital | The YNC.com



What the fuck was he even thinking?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Now comes the ban on "evil" synthol...


----------



## JDub (Feb 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Now comes the ban on "evil" synthol...


 
Wouldn't be the worst thing.  At least AAS serves some purpose, makes you a better athlete.  Synthol is pure garbage from what I've read.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

JDub said:


> Wouldn't be the worst thing.  At least AAS serves some purpose, makes you a better athlete.  Synthol is pure garbage from what I've read.



I like to think is culls out the undesirables.


----------



## JDub (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, true...Darwinism at it's finest


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

KelJu said:


> That is one sick fucking site. I guess I'm sick, too because I can't stop looking at the videos.



yeah it is, I have never been to it before, just got that link from another board.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2010)

KelJu said:


> That is one sick fucking site. I guess I'm sick, too because I can't stop looking at the videos.


I bookmarked this page.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

So wait, all Synthol does is make your muscle "appear" bigger?

Isn't that pointless?


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> So wait, all Synthol does is make your muscle "appear" bigger?
> 
> Isn't that pointless?



Yes.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> So wait, all Synthol does is make your muscle "appear" bigger?
> 
> Isn't that pointless?



yes, it's basically oil that you inject directly into the muscle belly, many pros use it for competition for weak bodyparts, eventually your body absorbs the oil and you you have to re-inject it.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> yes, it's basically oil that you inject directly into the muscle belly, many pros use it for competition for weak bodyparts, eventually your body absorbs the oil and you you have to re-inject it.


 
What was that guy using? 10W30?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2010)

Whoa, that is an example how NOT to use synthol!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video


 
What a douche. This guy should have injected his fuckin head. Maybe a bigger brain would have made him realize someone gave him an ass transplant on his chest.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

omg, his tits look so much worse than mine lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

he looks like a fucking Ken doll with tittie implants


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2010)

He belongs with the rest of the idiots at Jersey shore.


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

i went straight to all the massive cum shots...baby hit me one more time..lol


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2010)

That is....gross!


----------



## MtR (Feb 8, 2010)

pitman said:


> i went straight to all the massive cum shots...baby hit me one more time..lol


 

You realize you just admitted to watching videos of massive cumshots and the first response you can think of is "hit me one more time"? 

If they ever get a tv/dvd system in that short bus you ride I could only imagine the hell that will break loose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

*crickets*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video


 
Please tell me I didn't just watch that whole video.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 9, 2010)

King Synthol......aka JACKASS, LEADER OF THE PSYCHOLOGICALLY DEFUNCT..


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> You realize you just admitted to watching videos of massive cumshots and the first response you can think of is "hit me one more time"?
> 
> If they ever get a tv/dvd system in that short bus you ride I could only imagine the hell that will break loose.



What's wrong with cumshots? 

Hell, I try to sync myself to the porn so that right when the guy cums in her face I blow a wad.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What's wrong with cumshots?
> 
> Hell, I try to sync myself to the porn so that right when the guy cums in her face I blow a wad.



This should totally be a tagline on the IronMag.com front page.

Also, synthol is fucking stupid. Look at these idiots....it really does beggar belief what some pathetic jackasses will do to their bodies.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What's wrong with cumshots?
> 
> Hell, I try to sync myself to the porn so that right when the guy cums in her face I blow a wad.





_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KelJu again._


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What's wrong with cumshots?
> 
> Hell, I try to sync myself to the porn so that right when the guy cums in her face I blow a wad.


 

Nothing wrong with the cumshots, it's the excited response he added with "hit me baby one more time" lol.  Sounds to me like Pitman was fantasizing about being on the receiving end of a Peter North facial.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

There use to be a video on style project of a porn where two guys were DPing a chick. The guy on top pulled out to squirt, but he aimed to high. Instead of shooting it on her back. he shot over her and it landed in the bottom dude's face. 

I fucking laughed till my sides hunt.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my god.  I cannot believe I just watched that.

Newbie, no clue about synthol... what'd he die of exactly?  Did the muscle actually explode???


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video



What a faggot!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> There use to be a video on style project of a porn where two guys were DPing a chick. The guy on top pulled out to squirt, but he aimed to high. Instead of shooting it on her back. he shot over her and it landed in the bottom dude's face.
> 
> I fucking laughed till my sides hunt.



 Ive seen that too. The guy who got facialed goes crazy!


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh my god. I cannot believe I just watched that.
> 
> Newbie, no clue about synthol... what'd he die of exactly? Did the muscle actually explode???


 

He died of stupidity, or more likely sepsis but I like to think stupid people can kill themselves simply by being who they are.


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> He died of stupidity, or more likely sepsis but I like to think stupid people can kill themselves simply by being who they are.



Shut up you fat stupid person.. Go eat a cup cake bitch!


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Shut up you fat stupid person.. Go eat a cup cake bitch!


 

Now I'm fat?  I was skinny last time you attempted your 3rd grade insults.  

Took my girlfriend to Victoria Secrets today, just thought you might like to know that bra's are on sale.  Sad how when I saw the little A-cups I thought of you.


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> Sad how when I saw the little A-cups I thought of you.



Really? Aww <3 You think about your amazing buddy Saney when you're out with your g/f <3

Do you think of me when you're fucking her to you faggot?


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Really? Aww <3 You think about your amazing buddy Saney when you're out with your g/f <3
> 
> Do you think of me when you're fucking her to you faggot?


 

Nope, but maybe tonight.  I bet you would look awful sweet with make-up on.  

I added a pic to my profile for you, just a quick snapshot.  I'm obviously obese, I hear vascularity is common among fatties.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> Nothing wrong with the cumshots, it's the excited response he added with "hit me baby one more time" lol. Sounds to me like Pitman was fantasizing about being on the receiving end of a Peter North facial.


mtr you know all bout that cum shooting fantasizing dont you??  you used to be on the recieving end when you used to be a little girl didnt you??? fuck head...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like this fag is doing the jelly roll.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Ive seen that too. The guy who got facialed goes crazy!



someone needs to post a clip of that.


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video


 


That was fucked up!

Check out "Synthol Man Strikes Again" where he shows you that he's got 20 tubs of whey strategically positioned next to his 51cm TV.

Too funny.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.heaven666.org/v/1312


girl surpise


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.heaven666.org/v/17512

guy blasted in the face


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> He didnt even really try to dodge it. Hmmm


 
Yea it did seem that way didn't it..


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> He didnt even really try to dodge it. Hmmm



Why does that guy have 2 fingers up his ass?


----------



## weldingman (Feb 9, 2010)

fuckers getting off man


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Why does that guy have 2 fingers up his ass?



Yea i noticed that as well... pretty fucking gay when you have to double finger your own ass to get off.... ghey mother fucker!

And that Fart Blooper was fucking hilarious.. I dream about the day when I can bust a Poo Cloud in my girls face... mhhmmmmm


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

MtR said:


> Nope, but maybe tonight.  I bet you would look awful sweet with make-up on.
> 
> I added a pic to my profile for you, just a quick snapshot.  I'm obviously obese, I hear vascularity is common among fatties.



Stop Googling "Bigs" and stealing their photos for your own... You Fat, worthless, Not Big!

Lets see some Front Double Bicep!


----------



## T_man (Feb 10, 2010)

o damn i didnt even watch the video, I just saw the pictures of the videos around n wow that site is grim


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

This is friggin hot!

Hospitalized dead body fucked as she's chopped to pieces! - Porn, Free Porn, Over 10,000 Disturbing Free Porn Videos


----------



## FMJ (Feb 10, 2010)

lol.. disturbia!


----------



## MtR (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Stop Googling "Bigs" and stealing their photos for your own... You Fat, worthless, Not Big!
> 
> Lets see some Front Double Bicep!


 

lol....your epic insecurity is hilarious


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> lol.. disturbia!


 
That has to be fake.  Still, it's disturbing when you thing that somewhere, some sick fuck has actually JO to that.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a true snuff film


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2010)

that is literally the most disgusting thing i've ever seen.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2010)

well, maybe not that bad.  but initial reaction, what the fuck...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That has to be fake. Still, it's disturbing when you thing that somewhere, some sick fuck has actually JO to that.


 
yeah man, that's just too much . . I couldnt watch that . . wtf??? Even if it wasnt real . . . that Pitman makes me sick


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

Meh, seen worse things.  

Watch one of the vids where the jihadists behead some poor son of a bitch on camera, that's the kind of thing that'll stay with you for a long time.

Fucked up.

I'll pay that anyone who JO's to that is a sick fucker though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance said:


> Meh, seen worse things.
> 
> Watch one of the vids where the jihadists behead some poor son of a bitch on camera, that's the kind of thing that'll stay with you for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
werd . . that beheading was fucked . . IDK man, this seemed worse, especially when the chick woke up, then they started cutting her tongue out . . I had to stop . . I noticed Pitman had stopped rooting her by then . .


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> werd . . that beheading was fucked . . IDK man, this seemed worse, especially when the chick woke up, then they started cutting her tongue out . . I had to stop . . I noticed Pitman had stopped rooting her by then . .


 
Yeah.  Two pump chump apparently. 

Sick little man probably went home and played volley-ball with her tits before rooting his dogs some more.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance said:


> Yeah. Two pump chump apparently.
> 
> Sick little man probably went home and played volley-ball with her tits before rooting his dogs some more.


 
horse roots man. Man roots dog. It's a vicious cycle!


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> horse roots man. Man roots dog. It's a vicious cycle!


 
Won't they think of the children!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance said:


> Won't they think of the children!?


 
 . . Im sure it's part of the outcome-based curriculum


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

I've changed my mind.  I don't want such people to start thinking of the children...


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

Um.  I'm not touching that with a 10 foot pole. 

Zombie slut forced to suck some undead dick - Porn, Free Porn, Over 10,000 Disturbing Free Porn Videos


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance said:


> Um. I'm not touching that with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> Zombie slut forced to suck some undead dick - Porn, Free Porn, Over 10,000 Disturbing Free Porn Videos


 
Im down with the zombie fucking!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Im all for slapping a chicks ass and pulling her hair til she whiplashes....But i draw the line at amputations and tounge slicing.


 
lol... Well, if you gotta draw a line, that's probably the best place.
Reminds me of the shit I saw in the movie "8mm".
Those snuff films were also with asians. Maybe nukin' them did screw them up?


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

To paraphrase an episode of South Park;

"Japanese people have no souls!"


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> lol... Well, if you gotta draw a line, that's probably the best place.
> Reminds me of the shit I saw in the movie "8mm".
> Those snuff films were also with asians. Maybe nukin' them did screw them up?



That movie 8mm was fucking awesome! It makes me wanna make a Snuff Film staring yours Truly <3


----------



## FMJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> That movie 8mm was fucking awesome! It makes me wanna make a Snuff Film staring yours Truly <3


 
+1 
"Machine"  Exactly the kind of sick fuck you expect to do that kind of cold blooded shit too. That guy was awesome!


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

totally dude


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> LMAO wow...Just wow
> 
> Sicko outhouse stealing poop-fucker is definietely going to hell forever - Porn, Free Porn, Over 10,000 Disturbing Free Porn Videos



hahahahaha WTF? Thats fucking awful!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> This is friggin hot!
> 
> Hospitalized dead body fucked as she's chopped to pieces! - Porn, Free Porn, Over 10,000 Disturbing Free Porn Videos


 
that is sick reminds me of bosnia


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> werd . . that beheading was fucked . . IDK an, this seemed worse, especially when the chick woke up, then they started cutting her tongue out . . I had to stop . . I noticed Pitman had stopped rooting her by then . .


 
I didn't see where she woke up.  I thought she was already dead.  It was pretty fukkin sick when the chick was using her teeth to hold the chick's tongue while she sliced it off.  That shit couldn't be real.  

Pitman would look good in a snuff film.


----------



## lbvermillion (Feb 27, 2010)

Ass kicking 67 year old posing with show off synthol fat kid


----------

